# Wrote an exam today and realized I missed an entire page



## peachteax3 (May 6, 2011)

After finishing the exam, I overheard my classmates talking about a section on the exam that I don't recall. I come to realization that I missed an entire page of the exam worth 15 marks. I feel so screwed. I emailed the prof explaining her my situation, apologized and asked if there is anything I can do to make up for it.

I'm so worried. This exam was worth 22% of my mark. If she asks me to come by her office, I'm going to get a panic attack. I have no idea what to do. Has this ever happened to you guys before?
I always double check if I answered all the questions and I swear that I didn't even see that page. T_T


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I did that this past spring (as well as once in elementary school on a standardized test). It took around 20% off my score. I don't remember the exact percentage of the grade it was, but unfortunately it was my only test score besides the final in that class.


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey, if she asks you to come by her office that is probably a good thing because she is probably willing to negotiate the mark somehow. Good luck!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I did something like that, and it cost me my then perfect GPA. It wasn't the end of the world though.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I did that once and now I always check like 5 times if I answered everything. 
If you know the professor somewhat well and he/she knows you to be honest I think he/she would arrange something. Otherwise it just seems like an excuse for cheating from their standpoint.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

honestly, im a teacher and if i had a student that did that i would let them know so they could come in and finish the test. at least give partial credit. its a mistake, and any fair teacher should recognize that.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you hear back?


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

Teachers hate seeing students waste marks over "silly" things, so if she sees you're an intelligent pupil and you answered well, she'll probably do all she can to help you out. Honestly situations like this horrify me, I have to check every time I'm turning the page that I'm not accidentally skipping any, or that they aren't stuck together. Good luck!


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm sure you've done fine. A similar thing happened to me, if there's one positive to come out of it, it's that it will never happen to you again because you will always remember to check


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Yikes. Good luck!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Even if you missed a page, so what? You get a lower grade. I assume you're not trying to get into med school. It's not going to ruin your life.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope it doesn't end too badly for you. Good luck


----------



## peachteax3 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry for not updating. The prof msged me back saying that she can do nothing about it. Or else it wouldn't be fair to other students. sigh~~lesson learned. So as soon as you get your exam, CHECK THROUGH ALL PAGES!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unfortunately, that is what I thought would happen.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

That really sucks. I guess the only thing you can do is learn from your mistake. Only if you made it once


----------



## Lone Raccoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I went In the wrong day for a final, I was like " where's everybody"lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

ghostintheshell said:


> I went In the wrong day for a final, I was like " where's everybody"lol


I've realized my final was several hours earlier than I thought it was about 15 minutes before the real exam time (I was just about to start studying for it and decided to make sure I had the time right!). Fortunately I've never missed a final exam completely. I have, however, slept through and forgotten about midterms.


----------

